
Scientists testing HIV cure report 'remarkable' progress - agd
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2016/oct/02/scientists-testing-cure-for-hiv-report-progress
======
infodroid
I think it's irresponsible to advertise this as an HIV cure on the basis of
"early tests" on a single patient out of fifty.

~~~
TeMPOraL
Let's give them a break. They at least wrote "'remarkable' progress" (even
quoting the word "remarkable"), when typical science reporting these days
would be more akin to "Scientists found a cure for HIV!".

